# How to apply for skilled trade visa



## catman (Jan 31, 2013)

Can anyone advice about applying for a skill trade visa/workpermit.I am a carpenter and you seem to need a job offer to apply for this but it is very difficult from this end.Looking to move to Alberta.Going on holiday there soon so I want to try to find work over there.Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

catman said:


> Can anyone advice about applying for a skill trade visa/workpermit.I am a carpenter and you seem to need a job offer to apply for this but it is very difficult from this end.Looking to move to Alberta.Going on holiday there soon so I want to try to find work over there.Would appreciate any advice.


May I ask your age?


----------



## johnand77 (Jan 31, 2013)

hi catman im in the same boat as u mate im a spark wanting to move to canada, signed up with an agency last year and gave them 2 grand so far and the immigration laws keep changing so now the agency is looking for more money to try and find me a job which im very hesitant to pay, my sister stays in ontario so idealy thats where i want to go to but im thinking along the same lines as you and going to alberta where the work is makes more sense but as u say finding a job from this end is very hard to i feel your pain on that one. 
Auld yin i just turned 36 so im over that age where things are slightly easier and now losing points every year for it. so needing to get over there sharpish. im over in july on holiday so looking to see if it would be possible to sit my red seal exam while im there


----------



## irishmilk (Jan 31, 2013)

*skilled trade visa*

hi,
first time poster. I am kinda in the same situation. I am 36yo and am skilled in construction, drywall and metal frame etc in particular, had my own business in same. I have no papers for this trade. I also have plenty experience in other trades and I have a qualification in maths/physics. I am hard working and motivated.
I have emailed quiet a few companies and I am waiting reply. It seems from my research that I have to get a job offer before I can apply for a visa. Maybe auld yin you could advise on this? Thanks.


----------



## catman (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Auld Yin

At the moment I am 49 and I know that for the federal skilled visa I would get no points for age.Trying to find other options.


----------



## catman (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi johnand77
Had a similar experience with canada expo in glasgow.The guy wanted a lot of cash and then the rules all change.We decided to try on our own, but very difficult!!Going over soon for a holiday and a fact finding mission.Will post any good information to you.


----------



## johnand77 (Jan 31, 2013)

thatnks catman its much appreciated and yeah im on the job hunt and gonna try and do it on my own as well good luck ..
john..


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If you are Irish and between 18 and 35 or British and between 18 and 30 (maybe 35?) - and I know some of you aren't - you can apply for the International Experience Canada (IEC) Working Holiday Visa which will get your foot in the door with a permit that will allow you to work for up to a year if you are British and two years if you are Irish.

Irishmilk, you can take a crack at sitting the Red Seal for your various trades, however, without any papers for your trades/experience, I believe you are going to have more difficulties.

Note: It appears the Irish quota is filled for 2013? Anybody confirm?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Liam(at)Large said:


> Note: It appears the Irish quota is filled for 2013? Anybody confirm?


It was filled in less than 72 hrs.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## irishmilk (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for replies. Yes the IEC was filled in no time at all, how many will use these visas is another question, at 36 I am too old for this. Never thought of the red seal Liam as my trade is learn as you go, if anyone knows more on this let me know, but I would only be able to go to Canada on a holiday visa at the mo and it would prob be illegal to do courses on such a visa. I am wondering about the federal skills visa that is to open again in May as I am getting no replies from companies I have emailed. I am willing to go over on a holiday visa and go to companies but I am alittle apprehensive of going on a fools errend. LMO seems to be difficult too.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Red seal is an exam, or exams, not a course... Many people come over and sit it on holiday.

My brother-in-law does exactly what you do... He took an admittance exam with his local union, then a 3 month course (his cost!) and then an apprenticeship and 6,000 hours (or whatever) and is now certified and a union member... Without certification or papers or something, you're just $15/hour unskilled day labour. In 2012, Drywall Finisher and Plasterer became a Red Seal trade in Quebec, Ontario, and Nova Scotia... Take a look at the tests and what's required.


----------

